# Forum > News > Community Chat > Gaming Chat >  Warcraft 3 : Dark Deeds DDScore Cheat

## Rectal Exambot

> Yes, I studyed the code for a long time to find out the TRUE of DDScore, and I sucessed. Time to share my work to you!!!
> 
> Download the Hacked version in wc3edit.net files which named: DarkDeeds6_hacked_by_kazamasimon
> 
> 1-Create a room in Single or Muti.
> 2-STAY AT Player 1 (Red) slot. Repeat, STAY AT Player 1 (Red) slot.
> 3-Change Player 2 (Blue) slot to computer.
> 4-Start the game and load the map.
> 5-Once you entered in the game. Allow DDS system first.
> ...


Some guy from some other forums, just make sure if its in single player use the name for your online thing.

It worked for me

wc3edit.net &bull; View topic - [OUTBREAK] Dark Deeds 6 Hacked Version By "me"

----------


## 777devil777

niiiiiiice

----------


## Rectal Exambot

Yeah it helped me out alot

----------


## acebase

cant seem to see the url yet I'm registered :\

----------

